# Please ID this Rotala?



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi,

I've been looking around for the name of this plant.
So far the closest is rotala-green-needle-leaf










If you know anyone that has it, I would appreciate it if you can point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Rotala sp_. 'Green'. Whether there is more than one variety of it is up for debate. I suspect there is not.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's _Rotala sp_. 'Green'. Whether there is more than one variety of it is up for debate. I suspect there is not.


I've had both varieties in the same tank and they grew differently. The one in the picture looks more like the 'needle leaf' variety because it has a more upright rather than recumbent growth pattern such as the regular sp. 'Green'.


----------

